
Brace yourself: the most disruptive phase of globalization is just beginning - hourislate
http://qz.com/854257/brace-yourself-the-most-disruptive-phase-of-globalization-is-just-beginning/
======
hackuser
My way of understanding the challenge of trade: Capital can move far more
quickly than people. A factory can move to a new location far more quickly
than factory workers can move to new jobs.

I generally favor free trade because I think it helps people. But let's
remember than in the end our priority is people, not capital. The latter
exists only to serve the former.

------
b_emery
>Amongst economists, a belief in free trade is totemic. But, while trade makes
countries better off, it does not raise all boats… the benefits from trade are
unequally spread across individuals and time.

If I understand correctly, this is what taxes are supposed to fix. Free trade
generates wealth, taxes ensure that the wealth is somewhat distributed.

> We shouldn’t try and protect jobs; we should protect workers.

... and use the taxes to retrain, provide a safety net, etc. From TFA:

>We have to look for inspiration from northern European countries who have
comprehensive retraining, help with housing, help with relocation. Typically
they have the unions, governments, and companies working together to try and
keep the social cohesion. It doesn’t always work, but at least they try and
most people feel that the government is helping them.

